# Who is using Ky-dex for sheaths?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 6, 2017)

Just wondering , I have a couple knives I would like to have ky-dex sheaths for.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 6, 2017)

Pappy- I have done a few. Personally I hate it but you can't argue with the merits. When I was making a sheath for a soldier I tested it by running over it with my Toyota Tundra. All it did was put a crease in the folded side that I was able to straighten out with heat from a heat gun. It is easy to work with just a toaster oven and a heat gun. Fasten it with rivets and your done. Much faster than hand stitching leather.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 6, 2017)

I have looked into it but prefer a nice leather sheath.


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 6, 2017)

I've got one that came with a custom made knife... Not impressed with it at all. Makes a really nice knife look cheap and tacky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 7, 2017)

thank you all, I kind of thought that it would be like you all stated. back to the cow hide....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Something tactical, it might look appropriate pappy, but polished DIW scales on a highly polished Sharp Finger, the Kydex just detracted from it. Beautiful knife, the sheath simply isn't worthy of it.


----------

